# Genesis



## Luís Cardoso (15 Mar 2014)

*Genesis*

*Setup Date:* 12-03-2014
*TAnk:* 60x30x36 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x24w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e700
*Hardscape:* Redmoor e Lava Rocks
*Substrate:* Aquasoil Amazonia
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- POGOSTEMON HELFERI
- STAUROGYNE REPENS

*Hardscape*


IMG_5496 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


Sem Título-1 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_5498 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

*Planted*


IMG_5505 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

*Full*


IMG_5518 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Best Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## James O (15 Mar 2014)

Wow that's some substrate banking   How have you kept it from falling?

Also love the nest of wood


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Mar 2014)

Hi james.
The substrate is sustained by the rocks that are hidden.


----------



## Lindy (16 Mar 2014)

I hope you are not going to put shrimp in as they will see it as their job to flatten that hill. Lovely hardscape.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2014)

Looking good Luis  well done


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Mar 2014)

Hi.
Thanks to all your comments.


ldcgroomer said:


> I hope you are not going to put shrimp in as they will see it as their job to flatten that hill. Lovely hardscape.


I will put them when the monte carlo spreads out.

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Brian Murphy (16 Mar 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Deano3 (16 Mar 2014)

looking good interested to see how this goes


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Mar 2014)

*Setup Video
*


----------



## Luís Cardoso (5 Apr 2014)

05-04-2014


Sem Título-1 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_5557 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_5551 por 
LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_5550 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Apr 2014)

Day 32
Finally the plants started growing.
I've raises the light time and intensity to 7h and 3x24w


15-04-2014 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Apr 2014)

Day 47


----------



## AquamaniacUK (9 May 2014)

I love this tank. 
It will look wonderful once its fully grown.
great videos too.


----------



## roadmaster (9 May 2014)

I like it, but would move the heater to back glass lower behind the wood tangle.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 May 2014)

Day 58
Finally the plants are growing well...


IMG_6123 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6122 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6119 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6116 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6115 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6127 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 May 2014)

*25-05-2014

Added two more plants:
- Limnophila hippuridoides
- Hottonia Paulstis (not visible yet, is behind the rocks)
Added 9 tetra neons
*

Sem Título2-1 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

*Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Luís Cardoso (9 Jun 2014)

HI
Some changes in this tank
- Ilumnation has been raised to 3x24W during 7h
- Outflow lily pipe changed too.

*09-06-2014*


Sem Título-1 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6250 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6247 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6229-Editar por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6223 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6222 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


Sem Título-2 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Jun 2014)

Such photo quality is almost unbelievable...
A very good scape getting better.
Those neons are perfect for that green&brown look.

Nothing more to say. GREAT!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (9 Jun 2014)

Thank you Pedro.
I was trying my new 50mm f1.8 lens to my old 550D.
Hear these comments from someone with your skills is very good


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jun 2014)

Genesis - A Diferent View


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Jun 2014)

Well... Hero 3 is much better than Hero 2 that couldn't be used on an aquarium. 
Lovely images... 

Now, i want one


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jun 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Well... Hero 3 is much better than Hero 2 that couldn't be used on an aquarium.
> Lovely images...
> 
> Now, i want one


The quality is very good.
You can complement your movies with that.
This is a hero3+.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Jun 2014)

Luís Cardoso said:


> The quality is very good.
> You can complement your movies with that.
> This is a hero3+.



Yes, that's the idea, but hero2 is very bad for aquariums, average for good ocean/river water.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Jun 2014)

* 29-06-2014*


IMG_6681 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6683 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6660 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6636 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6635 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6633 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6630 por LFSCardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Tomfish (29 Jun 2014)

Your plants look good enough to eat! Do you use soft water?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Jun 2014)

Tomfish said:


> Your plants look good enough to eat! Do you use soft water?



Thank you.
No, my water is extremely hard (gh=20º)
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Aug 2014)

A quick shot with the phone
13-08-2014


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2014)

This is growing in really well luis, looks superb.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Aug 2014)

Very good! Needing scissor work 
Only that dark place at the front could be slightly improved...

Pedro.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Aug 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Very good! Needing scissor work
> Only that dark place at the front could be slightly improved...
> 
> Pedro.



Thanks
I agree with you Pedro.
Maybe some anubias with small leafs will do the work...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Aug 2014)

*18-08-2014*

IMG_8332 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8326 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8314 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8308 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8305 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8304 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Sem Título-1 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Sep 2014)

*7 Months have passed*

IMG_8413 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8411 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8403 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8402 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8400 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8398 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8397 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*13-10-2014*



*Added 20 Paracheirodon Simulans.*


IMG_8448 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8450 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8460 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8464 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8468 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8470 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



*Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Oct 2014)

*Day 210

*


----------



## The_Iceman (19 Oct 2014)

Very clean looking, healthy tank! I really like the look of this one 

And gorgeous photo quality !!!!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Nov 2014)

24-11-2014

Trimming is needed...



IMG_8506 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8566 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8564 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Ady34 (25 Nov 2014)

Lovely looking planted aquascape Luis


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2015)

*24-01-2015*

Some changes are needed...

IMG_9140 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9141 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9136 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9132 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9145 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9148 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (8 Feb 2015)

*08-02-2015

Genesis Reborn *

Growing...

IMG_9305 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

*Luís Cardoso*


----------



## parotet (8 Feb 2015)

Hi Luis

Awesome tank! I have also this tank and I was thinking about upgrading the filter. I currently use an Eheim 2215 with 1/3 of its volume with media but when I tried it with lily pipes I felt the flow was a bit poor. I have in mind a JBL  e901 or an Eheim Pro3 2071 to make sure I got good flow. What about the JBL e700 you're using? And which are your lily pipes? I read you changed the outflow... Any particular reason? I'm also quite interested on this as I like very much this diffuser.

Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso (8 Feb 2015)

parotet said:


> Hi Luis
> 
> Awesome tank! I have also this tank and I was thinking about upgrading the filter. I currently use an Eheim 2215 with 1/3 of its volume with media but when I tried it with lily pipes I felt the flow was a bit poor. I have in mind a JBL  e901 or an Eheim Pro3 2071 to make sure I got good flow. What about the JBL e700 you're using? And which are your lily pipes? I read you changed the outflow... Any particular reason? I'm also quite interested on this as I like very much this diffuser.
> 
> Jordi



Hi!
Thanks!
The difuser is a Do!Aqua Co2 Difuser and i'm very satisfied with it, the only thing that i don't like is the co2 entrance.
Talking about the filters, i have actually a JBL Cristal Profi E900 with a VIV Lily Pipes Set, the flow is very good.
The jbl E700 is enough for this tank, good flow too.
I've tried to a New Tetra EX 600 but didn't like the flow volume.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Feb 2015)

I like new layout more than previous. New one has more depth IMO.


----------



## parotet (9 Feb 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I like new layout more than previous. New one has more depth IMO.


Totally agree, more relaxing also... you know where to focus. Not sure if there are in the new layout but I love H. pinnatifida attached to the top of the wood.

Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso (9 Feb 2015)

I agree with you, the tolher layout as too flat...
Yes Hp is presente.


----------



## rodoselada (9 Feb 2015)

i like new layout.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Mar 2015)

23-03-2015
.

IMG_9690 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9693 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9694 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## rodoselada (24 Mar 2015)

lovely!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Mar 2015)

29-03-2015
Big trim...

IMG_9764 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Apr 2015)

21-04-2015
Little update
IMG_9888 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Andy D (21 Apr 2015)

It looks great!


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2015)

Lovely...
It's all grown up...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi Luis, Wonderful Scape


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 May 2015)

23-05-2015

IMG_0037 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 May 2015)

Wonderful


----------



## Mark Green (26 May 2015)

That's really is beautiful


----------



## amoran45 (28 May 2015)

Beautiful scape! Love the wood


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Jun 2015)

21-06-2015

After the trimming

IMG_0376 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0370 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0368 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0382 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Felix Wagner (21 Jun 2015)

Really beautiful ^^

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jul 2015)

Little update

IMG_0451 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## parotet (10 Jul 2015)

Oh my... Gorgeous!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jul 2015)

One word, Stunning


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Aug 2015)

Genesis Reborn
IAPLC 2015 Nº402

Genesis Reborn by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Mark Green (30 Aug 2015)

Wow, your knocking them out quickly. Another great scape, I want it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Aug 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2015)

IIAC Photo and Result

IMG_0019 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Genesis by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Oct 2015)

Congrats! Very nice photo!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Oct 2015)

Ludwigia and Helferi are just great. Well, all the plants...
Another great place. You made it very good this year


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Oct 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Oct 2015)

Next...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Oct 2015)

Hi Luis, Looking forward to this


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Oct 2015)

*EAPLC Rank # 81*

IMG_0019 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Oct 2015)

Congratulations On your rank  Wonderful scape


----------

